# D*#@ Wasps



## Rick C. (Dec 17, 2008)

Today I went to the pole barn the sawyer I patronize uses.I bought 1000 Bf of hickory at $.50Bf I load it myself the barn is off site from the mill.The stack of hickory is about 15' high.Anyway I'm putting this here because I figure sawyers are the only ones dealing with pole barns full of lumber. All the wood is sticker stacked and there are wasps between all the layers.Needless to say dancing around on a 10x10 stack of wood 15' high trying to keep wasps out of my shorts and eyes wasn't my Idea of a good time( although my daughter found it quite amusing )and I got down quickly only getting stung once.
Other than waiting until winter,how can I protect myself? It's well over 100 degrees in the barn so heavy bulky clothing is out of the question.
Unfortunately the wood is stacked so you can't get it with a fork truck.
I don't want to spray because I'll have to after almost every board and I'd rather be working than spraying.
Any suggestions would be helpful,I gotta admit, it would have been funny to watch.:laughing:
Thanks 
Rick


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You could wear a bee suit. I would have used one of the fogger sprays.


----------



## Roger Newby (May 26, 2009)

+1 on the bee suit.
I wonder if smoke works on wasps like it does on bees? Might be worth a try.


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

Rick C. said:


> Today I went to the pole barn the sawyer I patronize uses.I bought 1000 Bf of hickory at $.50Bf I load it myself the barn is off site from the mill.The stack of hickory is about 15' high.Anyway I'm putting this here because I figure sawyers are the only ones dealing with pole barns full of lumber. All the wood is sticker stacked and there are wasps between all the layers.Needless to say dancing around on a 10x10 stack of wood 15' high trying to keep wasps out of my shorts and eyes wasn't my Idea of a good time( although my daughter found it quite amusing )and I got down quickly only getting stung once.
> Other than waiting until winter,how can I protect myself? It's well over 100 degrees in the barn so heavy bulky clothing is out of the question.
> Unfortunately the wood is stacked so you can't get it with a fork truck.
> I don't want to spray because I'll have to after almost every board and I'd rather be working than spraying.
> ...


Use a leef blower of course it take 2 people The wind from that would blow them away my 2 cents


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

If you just blow them away they will just return as soon as the blower is turned off.

You are going to have to some type of killing spray.

Do you know just what type of wasps they are.

George


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

Pay the guy an extra .10 a bf to get it down for you


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*"Dust"/Pest" Collector*

Just suck them up into the dust collector, fog 'em in the bag and spread them out to "die/dry" A shop vac would also work. Freeze dry 'em. Coat 'em in chocolate? Good source of protein according to that survival guy Behr Grills. :huh: bill


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Set the barn on fire. :furious: Wasps don't like fire.:no:


















...... you know of course, I'm just kidding :laughing:


----------



## Kirk Allen (Nov 7, 2006)

Pick up some CO2 fire extinguishers. Spray as you work. The CO2 will knock them out long enough to get the wood out and wont harm the wood at all. It can kill them but it takes quite a bit to accomplish that. 

We have done this on houses we are going to burn for fire training. They drop to the floor and we sweep them out or stomp on them. They drop like flies!


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 17, 2008)

The wasps are mud daubers and red wasps the daubers aren't aggressive, the reds are downright mean.
Fire extinguishers sound good.I don't think the sawyer would approve of burning:laughing:.
Bee keeper suit sounds like something to look into.
Bill I have the chocolate ready.
Thanks 
Rick


----------



## drcollins804 (Jan 11, 2008)

Kirk Allen said:


> Pick up some CO2 fire extinguishers. Spray as you work. The CO2 will knock them out long enough to get the wood out and wont harm the wood at all. It can kill them but it takes quite a bit to accomplish that.
> 
> We have done this on houses we are going to burn for fire training. They drop to the floor and we sweep them out or stomp on them. They drop like flies!


I like that one. Son got the bush hog out yesterday and it was home to a large bee hive. He got stung 5 times including one on the eye lid. Of course its in the 90's so they are really mad. I used Diesel Fuel to douse them but that would not be good with wood. I managed to just get stung once but one worked over my shirt until I could knock him off and stomp him. CO2 would have been really effective in the shed where it was stored.
David


----------



## woody woodturner (Jul 9, 2010)

all in favor of the co2 raise your hands :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Chippin-in said:


> Pay the guy an extra .10 a bf to get it down for you


Lolz. +1

I hate wasps.


----------



## bofa (Jul 17, 2010)

Any tips on taking care of these #$%&ers around the house? They seem to enjoy my property for some reason... and every time I'm outside I'm watching over my shoulder for a rogue wasp sneaking in for the attack. Jerking around with an orbital sander or dremel in your hand is bad for woodworking and safety. I've tried the traps and sprays but they just keep coming back.


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 17, 2008)

I've been hit a few times this year from the arm of the radial arm saw,under the router table,one flew out of the planer when I turned it on and got me in the eye.
I have some plug in pest repellers I'm going to plug in and see how that works.That won't help in the pole barn though, since it isn't mine. CO2 sounds like a good idea.


----------



## farmer9 (Oct 19, 2009)

Use a couple of those small foggers like you can get a pkg of 3 at ?Walmart. They will kill any insects flying or crawling.....guaranteed. Probably in a barn its best to do on a rainy day or nitetime so they are all in their nest area......I put a couple off in my cabin after a winter downtime, and I havent seen a bug in months...try it


----------



## cody.sheridan-2008 (May 23, 2010)

*Get the buggers!!!!!*

Hi all,

Whilst reading I thought if you covered the pile in some plastic or a tarp then spray co2 in there(from the top as it sinks to the ground) and run!!!:scooter: buzzzzz:furious:buzzzzz then come back in a few minutes and uncover it. They might suffocate? or at least get nocked out. Anyone got any ideas on wheather this will work?

cheers
Cody Sheridan
www.codysheridan.webs.com


----------

